# MAST Auction ???



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Who's going to the MAST auction on Wed?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

MadJellyCorals going to be there! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm interested but have never been. Can non members attend and if so how much? I'm also interested in hearing what the experience has been for you guys in the past...good or bad.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I will be there.

I don't think you need to be a MAST member to bid and buy things, and it is free to attend. But I am sure you need to be a member to bring things there to sell.

Membership fee is cheap: $25 a year. For family is $35.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

notclear said:


> I will be there.
> 
> I don't think you need to be a MAST member to bid and buy things, and it is free to attend. But I am sure you need to be a member to bring things there to sell.
> 
> Membership fee is cheap: $25 a year. For family is $35.


This is the best $25 you can spend! There is so much to be had from the once a month meeting! Tour of the tanks, special speakers etc, etc.

The auction is worth attending if you have a saltwater tank. The coral, and equipment that shows up is insane!

http://mastcanada.org/


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Who's gonna pick me up and drive me? I might be able to drive but who knows!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Who's gonna pick me up and drive me? I might be able to drive but who knows!


I can pick you up, Dave.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Who's gonna pick me up and drive me? I might be able to drive but who knows!


Don't know, this would mean being out past your Bed time...


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Depends on the incentives I guess....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have two kids and they make sure I don't have a bed time.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I am JUST setting up my tank and in the 

"MUST RESIST THE PRETTY THINGS" mode. I don't want to see anything fishy until I see 0 Nitrates.
... timing is everything in this hobby and this time I will have to pass.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Auction was great I saw alot of GTAA'ers and we had a blast, as well I got myself some nice torches, hammers and a hugeeeee red Montipora cap
Cant wait till next one...


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Yup I had a great experience at the auction yesterday, met a lot of awesome reefers and got very nice frags! Thanks Alex for bringing your ultra Rainbow acans! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just my opinion on the MAST Auction.

I know there are the rent and another expenses, but 
pushing you to buy $25 membership in order to *buy * stuff during Auction is short visioned rip -off.

Everybody who was dealing with me knows that I am not a greedy person and I was happy to pay $5 to participate (buy).

*I got membership (for different reasons)*, but I left angry before auction started and MAST lost more that $25 which he got from me today.

1) I will never deal with MAST again in any form - more years of membership will be lost for them $25 x.....
2) I did not get any items and as result MAST lost 30% from the purchases, which did not occur. ( I brought 200 to spend)

I hope this is just me, but I think more people are not going there for this reason and more corals are going back homes unpurchased and MAST losing more 30% s
Good luck

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

sig said:


> just my opinion on the MAST Auction.
> 
> I know there are the rent and another expenses, but
> pushing you to buy $25 membership in order to *buy * stuff during Auction is short visioned rip -off.
> ...


I also left before everything started. Didn't want to pay 25$ just for watching. I am sure there has a lot of great things, and MAST is getting % from sales, so what's the point of 25$ "attendance fee"?!?!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

As for having to buy a membership, that was a little lame, it should have been posted somewhere because it was a surprise and last year I think it was a 5$ drop in. Also I arrived late and wasn't allowed to buy a membership which I would have done, instead I had to use a member of MAST to do my bidding and buying for me by proxy. I am glad they let me in the room because I was all like: YUUUP! YUUUP! YUUUP! YUUUP! YUUUP! YUUUP! YUUUP! YUUUP! YUUUP! ....What did I just buy? 

Good fun and AWESOME deals indeed!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

sig said:


> just my opinion on the MAST Auction.
> 
> I know there are the rent and another expenses, but
> pushing you to buy $25 membership in order to *buy * stuff during Auction is short visioned rip -off.
> ...


+1

I couldn't make it, but if I knew I had to pay $25 just to bid, I definately wouldn't go. You don't charge admission to an auction because you get a percentage of the sales. I'm sure membership has it's privileges but being forced to get it would piss me off.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I can take this feed back to mast and Iam sure they can get something worked out. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thmh said:


> Well I can take this feed back to mast and Iam sure they can get something worked out.
> 
> PEWPEW!


you can take it to Steve, but who cares...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

thmh said:


> Well I can take this feed back to mast and Iam sure they can get something worked out.
> 
> PEWPEW!


Just my 2 cents.

Most people in this hobby have no problem spending $25, especially the ones who would come to a meeting or an auction. I think its the principle of doing something by choice vs being forced that's got people worked up.

Here's a crazy idea. Make everything free and I'm pretty sure if someone comes more than once, that person will gladly fork over the $25 membership fee. Call it peer pressure. Unless you have a capacity problem, the one timers will only help promote the hobby and besides think of it as free advertising.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

It was fun, had some great coral frags and the massive pieces like what Alex bought. But i have to agree with everyone that it was lame to have to pay $25 for the privilege of bidding. It should have been clearly stated beforehand and not at the door. Especially since the annual 
membership ends in June. Where is Dave Hester when you need him?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Especially since the annual
> membership ends in June. Where is Dave Hester when you need him?


looks like a double scam 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

now I dont feel at all bad for having missed out


----------



## mozes (Dec 31, 2009)

lucky i missed this auction as i would have yield at who ever it was asking for $25.00 to join when it was stated $5.00 to enter. You guys are being to nice as they would have wasted my time to come their and then turn around and go home.
i would have been there to bid on dry stuff or equipment.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I had to work but i didn't realise that it was at avenue rd/401 or i would have booted over on my break. but i guess i couldn't have attended the auction if i came late?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It was $25 to bid on items. If you wanted to come in and hang out or look it was free. Myself, I am glad that I paid $25 to be a part of a reefing club in Toronto. A few weeks ago I was going to join anyways so this just gave me the excuse to join. 

Don't like the rules? Don't show up next year...
As for me, I picked up 4 beautiful coral for a very cheap price and even if you consider the $25 to join the club it was still a deal and a half!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Don't like the rules? Don't show up next year...
> As for me, I picked up 4 beautiful coral for a very cheap price and even if you consider the $25 to join the club it was still a deal and a half!


Not disputing that....but I checked the site and no mention of need to join to bid. even the site's post about last year's auction mentioned that non members could participate for 5.00. I don't mind the rules when clearly stated.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> It was $25 to bid on items. If you wanted to come in and hang out or look it was free. Myself, I am glad that I paid $25 to be a part of a reefing club in Toronto. A few weeks ago I was going to join anyways so this just gave me the excuse to join.
> 
> Don't like the rules? Don't show up next year...
> As for me, I picked up 4 beautiful coral for a very cheap price and even if you consider the $25 to join the club it was still a deal and a half!


your next year will start in June ( in two months). If my calculations correct. this membership will cost you almost 50.

It is not about the rules and not about the money. It just hate when others think that they are smarter than you and assume you do not feel how they screw you.

it is not for me to be a good little Canadian like everyone else, and bend over and take it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Greg sorry to hear that you had that bad experience. Overall MAST is a very good club and the committee members have spent a lot of their time for free to make the MAST better. 

I believe it is their intention to try to get more members to join the club. Getting out of town first grade speakers to speak on MAST events are not cheap, not to mention MAST has to cover the speakers' accommodation and meals as well. I looked at the annual financial report, most of the money went to hosting these kinds of events. Not to mention losing money every time. There's no way the $20 or so entrance fees can cover this kind of expense.

Also there has been an idea flowing around the club to host MACNA, but with the mere 100 members (I just guess), I don't think it is possible. So growing the club is their first priority, I think.

I agree though they shouldn't have forced people to join the club in order to bid! This mistake shouldn't be repeated next year.

As for the June membership date, they will actually pro-rate for you.


In conclusion, a $25 annual membership fee for 10 meetings annually is a very good money to spend.

Grey, I sincerely hope that you can give MAST a second look, after knowing the possible reasons (I guess) behind it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

notclear said:


> Grey, I sincerely hope that you can give MAST a second look, after knowing the possible reasons (I guess) behind it.


Looks like it is not just me. They lost many potential members. I paid for my lesson $25 and hopefully it will help MAST to survive, but I did not spend my $200 which I brought to get corals and as result MAST lost $60.
What a nice business on their side.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

In a nut shell the possible reason is they want to get more members, period.

Their financial statement is still very healthy. They just want to have more members so that they can bring more renowned speakers to Canada, thus benefitting members and non-members.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Mast is a yearly membership, starting in the fall. That membership gets you the meetings, deals, etc. If you buy it in the fall, or spring, you pay the same. Those of us that paid in the fall, we can get more for our money.

As for the state of MAST, they are desperate to get more people to help. If you think you can assist, perhaps you can pass info to them. Email them, and let them know about your experience. 

If you paid for your membership last night, you should make an effort to attend next months meeting. There will be someone from ripleys presenting a sneak preview of the facility.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Honestly everyone knows this is not a cheap hobby and $25 is not a big deal when it comes to support Marine clubs that you can get so much out of.
It was great to see everyone again and Thanks Tony for buying my Acans I think you took excellent pieces with the highest quality pictures of the night
Tomorrow Ill post pictures of the Huge Monti Cap I got just for $50


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Tomorrow Ill post pictures of the Huge Monti Cap I got just for $50


That thing was practically a hub-cap.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Well Im not going to make you wait till tomorrow


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont think $25 is a big deal at all not with the money we all invest in this beautiful hobby. I think poor communication from the organisers has resulted in something easily avoided. I havent been to the auction but if in the previous versions they have allowed a $5 drop in I think they should have set expectations this time will be different.

I am all for supporting such organisations and hopefully the MAST members on the forum will pass on the concerns people raised this time and in the future the structure of such auctions will be clear as crystal. 

Seeing the awesome deals people got means I will ensure I am available for the next one membership purchased redquired or not


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I passed this thread link to MAST president last night.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

notclear said:


> I passed this thread link to MAST president last night.


thank you Sir 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

XAXAXA

just got my membership initiation and sent it back. Sorry, Albert

Any way. this is my last comment on this issue.

----- Forwarded Message -----
From: Michael Caruso <[email protected]>
To: MAST Canada <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, April 12, 2013 10:29 AM
Subject: MAST Membership
Thank you for your membership.
Please click this link for information to help with orientation. If you have any specific questions please ask.
We look forward to seeing you at the Special Event May 4!
Mike C.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

sig said:


> just my opinion on the MAST Auction.
> 
> I know there are the rent and another expenses, but
> pushing you to buy $25 membership in order to *buy * stuff during Auction is short visioned rip -off.
> ...


Sig,

you have a very interesting read on the events.

i am sorry that you felt ripped off ... the event i am sorry to say is for our members and not for shortsighted and there is a $25 membership cost for the year.

for that membership you get to come see Sanjay Joshi and Tal Sweet this year. You can have a pizza/drink during our movie night, you can use all our resources, chat with fellow enthusiasts, learn how to frag corals, make something in our acrylic workshop. We have an up and coming tour of the largest inhome reef tank in Canada.

In our view meeting face to face on occasion is also of some benefit, especially for the $25. We pass out allot more than that over the course of the year.

You mentioned you got your membership for different reasons, maybe it is for the 10% off at the local LFS.

Regardless,

I still think it is the best deal in town and hope to see you out for more of a debate. The purpose of the MASTs of this world is to grow, educate and have some fun. If we are just there to provide you with cheap frags, then we need to set up a frag swap and you dont have to buy a membership.

We hope to start that next year.

Steve
President of the Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto.


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

kamal said:


> Seeing the awesome deals people got means I will ensure I am available for the next one membership purchased redquired or not


So, just to sum up my previous post.

We are NOT going through the effort of the auction and the other 9 months worth of events, (which takes up a considerable amount of time and effort on all the executive), just so someone can drop in pay $5 and be able to buy a cheap coral at MASTs expense and be gone.

The purpose of the meetings including the Auction is the comradery and the interest of our hobby.

We are getting a sneak peak at the Ripley's Aquarium this month, should be fun.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

But you would think it would be the other way around. If MAST is looking for new members that they can have comradery with then why not showcase the auction as a "fun" event to entice new members in with. Rather than making people pay $25 and hopefully liking it. 

I mean I know I paid my $25 and I'll be coming to alot of events but that's due to me wanting to join anyways.

From a business point of view, it would be better to use a loss leader to get new members. 

And lastly...
Time and effort from the executive staff is what they have and why they became executive staff right?

See you at the next meeting.


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

altcharacter said:


> From a business point of view, it would be better to use a loss leader to get new members.


I am unsure which of our meetings should be our "lost leader", maybe when we bring renowned speakers up from the US?

So many options ...

... this is not a business ... if it was, we would not have spent nearly $3,000 on MH fixtures ... only to be trying to sell them for $250 a year later when LED comes out, it is not only me that is doing this.

but we have an issue about $25 yearly membership.

Steve


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

StevieK;323562
but we have an issue about $25 yearly membership.
Steve[/QUOTE said:


> I did not want to continue with this discussion, but you Sir pretend do not understand what is the problem.
> 
> *It is not about money* - *it is about process to push people for buying membership.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

More importantly, how do I get in on the sneak peak at the Ripley's Aquarium?

k.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

StevieK said:


> I am unsure which of our meetings should be our "lost leader", maybe when we bring renowned speakers up from the US?
> 
> So many options ...
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone has an issue with a $25 membership to join MAST. The issue this year was that MAST did not announce that we had to buy memberships in order to take part in the auction and we found out after arriving. Last year it was a drop in price. 
As for the "lost leader" I think the auction would be a the perfect "lost leader" It is a great way to get people out and find out about MAST and meet some members and find out what a membership can offer. Wouldn't the guys selling stuff rather have way more buyers in the room weather they are members or not? More buyers drive the prices up and therefore the revanue for MAST goes up too. 
More buyers in the room might even have helped selling those poor Halides


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

It is free to attend, how much more should they lose?

The auction is for members. Last year, well, that was last year. There were too many people swooping in for cheap stuff, and sellers for a quick buck. It takes a large amount of effort to put the event together. And for a small cut of a 10$ coral?

Since most of you have your membership, why not attend the meetings, and help with feed back, suggestions, and ideas.

Its really easy to complain, but it takes a lot to do something about it.



Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Growing membership should be a priority, I am an early MAST member and dont attend anymore due to meeting being the same and boring. ( and same 20 people if that ).
No jab against Steve as i dont know him or his direction of the club,
I know past was like this,
Toronto is a great market and growing, why no frag fest of some sort?
Work with all stores instead if one or 2,


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The BBQ is going to be our fragfest!!! If MAST doesn't want to expand then it's their decision.


----------

